# 4Wall Phoenix office closing



## ruinexplorer (Dec 2, 2010)

I guess we know why they had the garage sale: 4Wall Closing Phoenix Location to Focus on Recent Expansion - 4Wall Press Center


----------



## mstaylor (Dec 2, 2010)

If you close existing locations to cover expansion locations is it really an expansion? Just asking!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes. Consolidation of resources can help you expand your business, especially since the other locations are within a five hour drive. Honestly, I was surprised when they opened in the first place. I felt that the Phoenix market had already been saturated.


----------



## Kelite (Dec 6, 2010)

ruinexplorer said:


> I was surprised when they opened in the first place. I felt that the Phoenix market had already been saturated.


 
When Sunbelt Scenic closed its doors in late 2005 4 Wall management was wise enough to help fill the local equipment/service void. As the live event market took a beating during the last several years the consolidating of offices, while sad for the local employees, seems to have been a safer defensive move. Continuing with Ruinexplorer's comment, a saturated market can be pretty tough for local companies to compete and still make a buck. 

Let's hope the level of service in the Phoenix market keeps the local shops in business and opens opportunities for the return of corporate meetings.


----------



## photoatdv (Dec 6, 2010)

It's been kept fairly quiet, but LMG also closed their Phoenix office. Unlike 4wall though there was no big announcement it just quietly disappeared from their website.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 7, 2010)

I'd heard that one, too, but from friends who worked there. I think the difference with LMG was that they were just cutting back, not trying to fill in their other locations.

From what I heard, AV Concepts closed down their San Diego office as well. Tough times.


----------

